# 7D - going remote - but which one?



## Overread (Mar 11, 2011)

Well its time to get a remote for the 7D and so I had a look at the market; almost had a small heart attack when I saw the price canon had on theirs for what is a cable and button setup (seriously at the price they ask I expect a lot more than just a button!) 

So I've found the following :
Remote Switch Cable 
Nothing special with this just your typical button; lock slider and cable. Had a similar design for my 400D and worked well indeed. 

Then we have two cable remote options with a wider variety of features - though whilst they appear similar in features there is a significant price difference between the two. Far as I can tell they do the same thing though one has an LCD light and the other does not. Otherwise fairly similar features.
Digital Timer Remote (EZA-C3)

Maxim - Compatible TC 80N3 LCD Timer Remote

Then for the heck of it I looked at the radio remote options. Now myself I've never had a pressing need for a wireless remote thus far, but I like to choose items that leave me the most possible options when in the field and I can see that going wireless will have its uses in some situations. 
These have, again, a big price difference though it appears that the Hahnel offers the additional feature of time-lapse photo taking (a feature that I think the Pixel is missing though I'm not sure since its description is much more limited). 

Pixel Pro Digital Camera 100M Wireless Shutter

Hahnel Giga pro wireless


So that is what I've found thus far in my market (UK) and I'd be interested in hearing if any here have used the above items and if so what their experiences are. Any more details about the units would be good to hear as well as a general idea of which would prove to be the more effective. The Hahnel appears to be the most versatile thus far, though also (not surprisingly) sports the highest price. 

The only downside is that most of the reviews seem to hint that they are all a bit fragile so if anyone knows of more durable options that would be great.


----------



## emagana02 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have order this one:

Timer Remote shutter Canon 5D 7D 50D 40D TC-80N3 R8B9 - eBay (item 150564179661 end time Mar-17-11 20:35:29 PDT)

I still havent received it yet so i cant comment on it.

If you end up getting a wireless i would go for the Yongnuo RF-602. you can also use those to control a flash wireless

YONGNUO RF-602 Wireless Remote Flash Trigger for Canon - eBay (item 270638107072 end time Mar-19-11 22:56:39 PDT) and you would need this cable to connect to 7D 
Shutter Connecting Cord for Cannon 7D/50D/40D/30D/20D - eBay (item 280601865252 end time Apr-08-11 23:10:52 PDT)


----------



## bluebird2 (Mar 10, 2012)

emagana02....  did you receive the remote and how was it??
Any problems with it?

Cheers


----------



## Edsport (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you check ebay.uk? 7D remote | eBay


----------



## jaomul (Mar 10, 2012)

OP I have a similar one to the second one for my 50d(i havent tried it on the 7d yet but it supposedly works), as a cable release it was perfect. Done exactly as it was supposed to do. Plenty of timing options, I dont think you would need much more, I also picked up an infra red shutter release (not officially canon) on ebay for 1.25 pounds free delivery. I am waiting for this to arrive but a friend got similar one, similar price etc for a nikon d90 and it was fine


----------



## Buckster (Mar 10, 2012)

The wireless is far more versitile and useful, especially on those odd occasions when the cable just wouldn't have worked out for you.  I've got a Canon Cable and a cheap Yongnuo radio trigger, and I haven't used the cable since I got the Yongnuo a few years ago, but I use the Yongnuo ALL the time, definitely any time I'm set up on a tripod, which for me is often.


----------



## penfolderoldo (Mar 10, 2012)

I bought the first one from the self same guy (UK Highland photo) and it works fine.


----------



## Edsport (Mar 11, 2012)

For both my cameras 350D and 5D i have wireless and cable remotes since they are so cheap...


----------

